# Gulf Capt. and Vessel needed 3 week project East Pass



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

I need a daily pay rate/ quote for a gulf worthy vesse and Capt. to asssit in the collection of water samples as associated with the pending sand renourishment project at Noreiga Pt. I will require a responsible capt. and sea worthy vessel of at least 27' to carry my staff to the dredge/ borrow site (1 mile offshore west of East Pass) and discharge site (Noreiga Pt.) probably three times a day. I expect we would be on call for the entire day depending on disposal process. We could come back to port but have to maintain readiness. Please PM me with you phone # so I can discuss specifics. Thanks


----------



## Keep-en It Reel (Nov 21, 2012)

*Pass project*

I read your post about needing a boat. I run a 31 brand new cap horn with twin Yamaha 300s it's a fast boat and I have a capt on stand by. Please call me at your earliest conveyance. My name is Capt. Joey Sauvageau my cell phone is (850) 420-5502 my boat is located in Destin on the water behind fisherman's wharf. The boats name is Keep en It Reel. Thank You!


----------

